# Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)? 
Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU) ​*
*Natürlich wissen wir als Angler bei den schwachen Verbänden wie dem DAFV, dass wir für Politik(er) nur "Verfügungsmasse" sind. Leider auch für die Presse. Aktuell wird das deutlich bei dem heuchlerischen Gejammer der SPD-Ministerin Hendricks:
Weil CSU-Minister Schmidt der Glyphosat-Verlängerung gegen ihren Willen zugestimmt hätte. 
Erst vor ein paar Wochen hat aber Hendricks selber gegen den genauso ausdrücklichen Willen von Schmidt Angelverbote in den AWZ in Kraft gesetzt.*

Kommentar

Mir gehts NICHT um Glyphosat ja oder nein! 
Das wäre ein Thema für eine allgemeinpolitische Plattform oder für eine aus der Landwirtschaft.

Hier gehts um Angeln und Angelpolitik - und wie man hier wieder einmal nachweisen kann, wie verlogen, heuchlerisch und machtgeil Politik da agiert, vor allem (aber natürlich nicht nur) wenn es gegen Angler geht.

Denn aktuell heulen die Sozen wegen Minister Schmidts Vorgehen in Brüssel wg. Glyphosat, obwohl Schmidt vom Vorgang her NICHTS anderes gemacht hat als Ministerin Hendricks vorher bei den Angelverboten:
*Selber entschieden gegen Vorbehalt aus dem anderen Haus!*

Und die Journaille quer durch (fast) alle Medien haut unreflektiert (und uninformiert?) auf Minister Schmidt ein und wie unerträglich dieser Vorgang sei.

*Wo bitte waren diese Medien, als es seitens Hendricks gegen Angler ging?*

Warum war es da nicht unerträglich?

Weils "nur" gegen Angler ging?

Denn das war seitens Ministerin Hendricks bei GLEICHEM VORGEHEN NICHTS ANDERES bei den Angelverboten, als jetzt bei Minister Schmidt und Glyphosat!!

Sowohl diese Politik wie auch die allgemeine Berichterstatung darüber, die nun durchdreht, während sie vorher im GLEICH GELAGERTEN FALL  (da gings halt "nur" um Angler!) KEINERLEI Reaktion zeigt!

Und hier der Nachweis, dass alles Journalisten wie Politikern hätte BEKANNT SEIN KÖNNEN UND MÜSSEN:

Angelverbote: Anglerboard fragt Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU)

Noch weitere "Glanzleistungen" der Politik(er) in dieser Sache, es sind alle Parteien beteiligt!!:
Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) hat vor ihrem Abtritt noch Angelverbote unterschrieben

Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## gründler (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

............


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Das ist aber egal, da es hier NICHT um Glyphosat geht!

Sondern um die Verlogenheit der Politiker in Sachen Angeln und Angler, Angelverbote etc., wozu die Glyphosatgeschichte nur als Beweis dient, weil vor kurzem eben Hendricks genau das gleiche durchgezogen hat, was sie jetzt bei Schmidt kritisiert..

Nur gings da ja "nur um Angler mit schwachen Verbänden/Vertretern"..


----------



## Ursus Albis (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Natürlich geht es nicht um dieses Glyphosat, das ja bereits seit 1974 im Einsatz ist und offenbar noch keinen Landwirt zu Tode gebracht hat.

Ich nehme an, die CDU/CSU wollte der SPD damit nur mal zeigen, wo Bartel den Most holt und deren künftige Hilflosigkeit im Falle des Nichtzustandekommens einer Großen Koalition vor Augen führen. Und die SPD fällt angesichts ihres Wutgeheuls auch noch darauf rein. Zwar muss sich eine Minderheitsregierung für neue Gesetze Mehrheiten suchen, nicht jedoch für regierungsobliegende Handlungen. Da entscheidet die Regierung nach wie vor allein.

Schon 2004 erkannte Franz Müntefering auf dem Sonderparteitag in seiner Bewerbungsrede für den Vorsitz der SPD: "Opposition ist Mist. Lasst das die anderen machen - wir wollen regieren." Daran sollte sich die SPD erinnern und sich erstmal wieder einen Vorsitzenden mit entsprechendem Format suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Auch darum gehts mir nicht - es geht darum, wie Angler hier schlicht von Politik und Medien ignoriert werden und wie die ganze Maschine anspringt, wenns um Glyphosat geht.

Wo waren die beim Angelverbot?

Gleicher Vorgang, siehe Schreiben von damals Schmidt an Hendricks - da sprang die Journaille nicht auf:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wortlaut des Ministerbriefes:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ursus Albis (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch darum gehts mir nicht - es geht darum, wie Angler hier schlicht von Politik und Medien ignoriert werden und wie die ganze Maschine anspringt, wenns um Glyphosat geht.



Weiß ich ja. 

Ich wollte nur mal meine Meinung zu diesem SPD-Geheule sagen. Und sollte es nicht zu einer GroKo kommen, sondern zu einer schwarz-grünen Minderheitsregierung, hätten die Angler auch wieder nichts zu lachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Was hier als allgemeine Politik eben (aus gutem Grind) offtopic und nicht erlaubt ist ;-))


----------



## Fruehling (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch darum gehts mir nicht - es geht darum, wie Angler hier schlicht von Politik und Medien ignoriert werden und wie die ganze Maschine anspringt, wenns um Glyphosat geht.
> 
> Wo waren die beim Angelverbot?...



Das wundert dich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

nicht wirklich bei diesen schlechten und elenden Verbänden wie DAFV und Konsorten..


----------



## bombe20 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

vielleicht deshalb:

https://antilobby.wordpress.com/unsozial/manipulation/medienbeteiligungen-der-spd/

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsche_Druck-_und_Verlagsgesellschaft

und zum weiter schmökern die googlesuche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Ja Thomas,
> die einen ( Natur/Tierschutz haben eine starke Lobby und sind gut vernetzt)
> und wir, die Angler???????????
> 
> Spruch: Nur der Vogel der schreit bekommt den Wurm


mein Reden seit Jahren (Jahrzehhnten??) ...

Und die Geschichte hier ist wieder das beste Beispiel dafür..


----------



## bombe20 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Barbara Hendricks (wiki)

Parteilaufbahn:
"[...]Von Oktober 2007 bis Dezember 2013 war sie Bundesschatzmeisterin der SPD. In dieser Funktion hielt sie als Generaltreuhänderin für die SPD 94,67 % der Anteile an der Deutschen Druck- und Verlagsgesellschaft mbH (DDVG)."


----------



## bombe20 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

laut sciencefiles.org (stand: april 2016) ist die spd auch an einer vielzahl radioprogrammen und fernsehsendern beteiligt. wer alle 10300 beteiligungen der spd in der medienwelt einsehen möchte, kann sich das 412seitige pdf herunter laden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Den Rest haben die giftGRÜNEN; mit NABU; BUND und Konsorten unterwandert...

Nochmal:
Mir gehts weder um Minister- oder Parteienbashing, das geht quer durch alle Parteien und durch alle Medien...

Mir gehts drum dass wir hier einmal den klaren Beweis haben und führen können, wie verkommen und einseitig Politik handelt und wie einseitig Medien berichten - gerade wenns um Angeln und Angler geht!

Wie damals bei Hendricks mit Angelverbot AWZ, da regt sich keiner der Schreiberlinge auf (und das kam auch nicht in bürgerlicher oder konservativer Presse!!!!)..


----------



## bombe20 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

es ging mir nicht um bashing. ich wollte lediglich aufzeigen, das die spd medial so gut vernetzt ist, dass sie durchaus in der lage wäre ein rauschen im blätterwald zu erzeugen bzw. zu unterlassen, wenn es im eigenen interesse ist.
die hendricks wird ihre nacht- und nebelaktion mit den angelverboten nicht an die große glocke hängen, gerade nicht vor dem hintergrund wie diese zustande gekommen sind. das wäre aufgabe der angelverbände gewesen. dass sie aber kürzlich ihre lebenspartnerin geheiratet hat, davon mußte der konsument von presseerzeugnissen unbedingt erfahren.

(sorry wenn teilweise ot. ich finde es schwierig das thema von der allgemeinen politik zu entkoppeln, weil der hase m.m.n. viel tiefer im pfeffer liegt.)


----------



## Rheinangler (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

....wenn hier ein politisches Thema aufgekocht wird, kann man dieses auch nicht ohne Kritik an der Politik diskutieren. Normal...

Thomas hat Recht, wenn er beklagt, dass Hendricks ein falsches, scheinheiliges Spiel spielt. Es bringt nur nix, wenn ein paar interessierte Anglerboard User dieses untereinander diskutieren und sich einig sind.

Anstelle es hier im Board als Thread einzustellen, sollten besser - weil evtl. wirkungsvoller - die Presseragenturen mit dieser Info gefüttert werden. Evtl. greift es ja auch nur eine auf und macht daraus eine Meldung.

Alles andere ist nur Mütchen kühlen - was zwar schon etwas gut tut, aber eben zu nix führt.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



bastido schrieb:


> ISelbstverständlich hätten auch CDU/CSU das zitierte Rauschen im Blätterwald herbeiführen können. Interessiert nur keinen, denn so ein Naturschutzgebiet wird mehrheitlich erst einmal als gut angesehen.



So isses. Das sieht man sehr gut hieran: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...ingang-bei-glyphosat-zulassung-a-1180724.html

Merkel distanziert sich von Schmidt, da sie genau weiß, wie negativ die Entscheidung pro Glyphosat in der Bevölkerung gesehen wird. Von Hendricks Alleingang hat sie sich nicht distanziert, weil sie weiß, dass sie bei der Einschränkung für Angler aus der Bevölkerung keinen ernstzunehmenden Gegenwind verspüren wird, sondern dieses neue Naturschutzgebiet im Gegenteil befürwortet wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Merkel distanziert sich von Schmidt, da sie genau weiß, wie negativ die Entscheidung pro Glyphosat in der Bevölkerung gesehen wird. Von Hendricks Alleingang hat sie sich nicht distanziert, weil sie weiß, dass sie bei der Einschränkung für Angler aus der Bevölkerung keinen ernstzunehmenden Gegenwind verspüren wird, sondern dieses neue Naturschutzgebiet im Gegenteil befürwortet wird.


So isses!!
Verlogen bis zur Halskrause...


----------



## Welpi (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Dann macht von eurem demokratischen Recht der Meinungsfreiheit gebrauch und teilt den betreffenden Stellen mit, dass ihr damit eben nicht einverstanden seid....und schon wird es nicht mehr nur schweigend toleriert. Das mag primär wenig ändern, aber sie sehen zumindest, dass ein Teil der "Biomasse mit Internetanschluss" sehr wohl mitbekommt was da so läuft und durchaus auch eine Meinung dazu hat... Ne e-mail ist gleich geschrieben, hab grad eine an das BMUB geschickt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Danke - so isses.
Und allen weiterschicken den Link zum Artikel, die ihr kennt..


----------



## bombe20 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Merkel distanziert sich von Schmidt, da sie genau weiß, wie negativ die Entscheidung pro Glyphosat in der Bevölkerung gesehen wird.


wenigstens hat sie ihm nicht das "vollste vertrauen" ausgesprochen. 



> Von Hendricks Alleingang hat sie sich nicht distanziert, weil sie weiß, dass sie bei der Einschränkung für Angler aus der Bevölkerung keinen ernstzunehmenden Gegenwind verspüren wird[...]


hätten wir funktionierende verbände, wären die bei bekanntwerden von hendricks entscheidung im dreieck gesprungen. die verbände sollten eigentlich unser sprachrohr in der öffentlichkeit sein und unsere schnittstelle zur politik um dort die interessen der angler wirksam zu vertreten.


----------



## ayron (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Der Kommentar von Babs H. dazu ist auch nicht schlecht. Frau wird alt oder ist einfach nur ignorant:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



bombe20 schrieb:


> > Von Hendricks Alleingang hat sie sich nicht distanziert, weil sie weiß, dass sie bei der Einschränkung für Angler aus der Bevölkerung keinen ernstzunehmenden Gegenwind verspüren wird[...]
> 
> 
> dafür hätten aber die verbände im dreieck springen müßen. die sind das sprachrohr in der öffentlichkeit und die schnittstelle zur politik.


das ist ja fast schon Blasphemie, vom DAFV und Konsorten sowas zu erwarten wie Einsatz für Angeln oder Angler...
:g:g:g


----------



## geomas (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kommentar
> 
> ...



Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: das Angelverbot im konkreten Fall trifft eine Randgruppe. Wenn man so will, sogar nur eine Randgruppe innerhalb einer Randgruppe.
Klingt böse. Und natürlich sind auch die Kuttertour-Anbieter und andere direkt betroffen. Das steht außer Frage.

Aber ich würde die Angelverbote schon deshalb nicht dem in der Bevölkerung erheblich intensiver diskutierten Glyphosat-Thema vergleichen wollen.
Meine Kritik an Deinem Kommentar bezieht sich auf die Medienschelte, Thomas.


Ganz bewußt entgegen ihren Ressort-Absprachen gehandelt haben beide Politiker, das ist klar und offensichtlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



geomas schrieb:


> Ganz bewußt entgegen ihren Ressort-Absprachen gehandelt haben beide Politiker, das ist klar und offensichtlich.



Eben 

Und Medien müssen so ein Handeln im einen Fall nicht ernst nehmen, nur weils Angler betrifft?

Das verlogene Handeln der Minister war genau das gleiche!

*Meine klare Meinung dazu:*
Seriöse Medien hätten das aufgreifen MÜSSEN, weils ums Ministerhandeln geht, nicht um den Anlass oder die Zielgruppe dazu!!

Und dass die Kanzlerin damals schwieg und heute nicht , auch das müssten seriöse Medien aufgreifen und thematisieren.


----------



## bombe20 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das ist ja fast schon Blasphemie


ich habe es korrigiert. entschuldigung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das ist ja fast schon Blasphemie
> ...


#6#6#6
:q:q:q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Landwirtschaft=starke lobby und wird seit Ewigkeiten subventioniert.

Ob man da nun Verbote für Angler, Spaziergänger oder pinkelnde Pfiffis dagegenhält ist schnurz...interessiert keinen. 

Halt den Dieselskandal dagegen und du hast dein Remis.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chrissie (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

* 		politik 		SPD-Ministerin überging CSU-Minister ebenfalls         Di. 28.11.2017, 17:27 	*

 	 		[edit by admin]


Hallo liebe Gemeinde, Das habe ich gerade auf Bild gefunden.

-------------------------------------------------​Anmerkung Admin:
Auch wenn ich das in diesem Fall zum Kot... finde:
Urheberrecht, ihr dürft nicht einfach fremde Texte/Bilder direkt einstellen.

Statt dessen hier der Link zur BILD:
POLITIK
SPD-Ministerin überging CSU-Minister ebenfalls
http://www.bild.de/bildlive/2017/17-hendricks-54014694.bild.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Herzlichen Dank Chrissie, da warte ich den ganzen Tag schon drauf (Anglerdemo hat wieder gut gearbeitet)!

Dennoch darfst Du nicht einfach den Text reinkopieren  - Urheberrecht.

Daher hab ich das geändert und den Link reingesetzt.

Aber recht vielen Dank, dass Du uns informiert hast .- das war KLASSE!!!!!


----------



## Ørret (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Wenn das so weiter geht muß ich ja bald die Bild abonnieren anstatt die Angelwoche


----------



## Deep Down (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Ja, dann ist ja nun das entsprechende Öl ins gegenseitige Zerfleischen reingegossen worden!

Haben wir nur nix von!


----------



## kati48268 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Hendricks hatte den Zeitpunkt der Unterschrift unter die Verordnung doch bewusst gewählt; 2 Tage vor der Bundestagswahl.
Dass das medial nahezu komplett untergeht, war mit eingeplant.
Ebenso, dass so ein Randthema um eine Randgruppe (Angler, Anglertourismus) im Rahmen der Bundestagswahl eine noch kleinere Rolle spielt als sonst.
Dazu wird es sachlich nur dann zum Aufreger, wenn man in die Details unter dem Mantel Naturschutz guckt, in den die Lüge eingehüllt ist.

Die Story hatte medial keine Chance.


----------



## Grünknochen (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So isses!!
> Verlogen bis zur Halskrause...




Ist doch völlig neben der Kappe. Es handelt sich rechtlich um zwei völlig unterschiedliche Fälle.
Schmidt ist zu Recht von Merkel gerügt worden, weil er gegen die Geschäftsordnung der BR verstoßen hat.
Im Fall von Hendricks kam es auf das Einverständnis des Landwirtschaftsministers nicht an, siehe BNatG. Er war lediglich ins Benehmen zu setzen, dh zu informieren. Punkt und Ende.
Hendricks hat sich, was das Verfahren betrifft, völlig korrekt verhalten.
Nix fehlende Lobby, Verbanditen, Schützer und das sonstige Pauschalgelaber also, sondern schlicht und ergreifend Rechtslage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Es geht hier nicht um Rechtslage (interessiert vielleicht irgendwelche staatsbezahlten Elfenbeintürmler fernab jeder Realität normaler Menschen und Angler), sondern um den jeweils gleichen Vorgang:
Übergehen des jeweils anderen Ministeriums trotz vorherigen eindeutigen Widerspruch..

Genau das hat BILD richtig dargestellt....

Das mag manchen Schützerfreund zum erbrechen bringen, wenns auch mal medialen Gegenwind gibt..

Mich freut das...


----------



## kati48268 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Im Fall von Hendricks kam es auf das Einverständnis des Landwirtschaftsministers nicht an, siehe BNatG.


Nein. 
Es geht aktuell darum, einen Skandal aus einer (natürlich nicht richtigen!) Entscheidung Schmidts zu machen.
Ein politischer Skandal bedarf keiner Rechtslage.
Da reicht die Nummer mit dem "Vetrauensbruch" innerhalb einer Regierung.
Darauf reduziert sind die Vorgänge gleich.
Nur der Zeitpunkt war von Hendricks geschickt,
von Schmidt idiotisch gewählt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

So isses, kati.


----------



## Grünknochen (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Es macht einfach keinen Sinn. 

Es ist fast schon hanebüchen, wie man sich seine Welt zurecht biegt, um seine ideologischen Botschaften loszuwerden.

Es sind eben nicht zwei gleiche Sachverhalte. Punkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

So isses, bastido!

Angler begreifen das ... 

Schützer freuen sich über Angelverbote und gehen auf Angler los, wenn die langsam aufwachen..

Beides hat bei uns seinen Platz, solange man sich an unsere Regeln hält....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Im Fall von Hendricks kam es auf das Einverständnis des Landwirtschaftsministers nicht an, siehe BNatG. Er war lediglich ins Benehmen zu setzen, dh zu informieren. Punkt und Ende.
> Hendricks hat sich, was das Verfahren betrifft, völlig korrekt verhalten.
> Nix fehlende Lobby, Verbanditen, Schützer und das sonstige Pauschalgelaber also, sondern schlicht und ergreifend Rechtslage.



Was du hier schreibst, ist ganz einfach falsch. Schmidt hat ebenfalls keinerlei Rechtsbruch begangen und durfte völlig eigenständig entscheiden, sonst wäre seine Zustimmung anfechtbar. Ist sie aber nicht. Er hatte das Recht, so zu handeln.

Leute wie Hendricks sind es, die die SPD dem einstimmigen Wahlergebnis entgegensteuern lassen. Verbohrt und ideologisch.


----------



## kati48268 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Es sind eben nicht zwei gleiche Sachverhalte. Punkt.


Skandale werden gemacht, initiiert, zum eigenen Vorteil genutzt, sie sollen Dritte beeinflussen...

Und wenn es gerade gelegen ist, wird auch der größte Rechtsbruch vertuscht, verharmlost, gedeckt um eben bloß keinen Skandal entstehen zu lassen._
(Beispiel: in der "Cum-Ex"-Geschichte ist dem Steuerzahler ein Schaden von ca. 40Mrd.(!) entstanden, in Zahlen: 40.000.000.000! Ist das ein Skandal geworden? Nein, man muss eher Leute suchen, die überhaupt wissen, um was es dabei überhaupt ging)
_ 
Rechtliche Fakten kaum was zu tun, es geht um Emotion, Manipulation, Populismus.

Aus dem Zustandekommen der Hendricks-Verordnung hätte ein Skandal gemacht werden können, es hatte nur niemand Interesse daran.
Und die Betroffenen, Angler & Tourismus, haben weder Lobby, Gewicht oder Macht um dies selbst veranstalten zu können.


----------



## Fruehling (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Schmidt hat ebenfalls keinerlei Rechtsbruch begangen und durfte völlig eigenständig entscheiden, sonst wäre seine Zustimmung anfechtbar. Ist sie aber nicht. Er hatte das Recht, so zu handeln....



Wer hat denn behauptet, daß Schmidt einen Rechtsbruch begangen hat? |kopfkrat

Grünknochen liegt völlig richtig mit seinen Ausführungen - diese Einsicht wird sich dann in ein paar weiteren Seiten des Threads bestimmt auch hier durchsetzen. Schmidt lag ein klares Veto von Hendricks vor, Hendricks lediglich noch keine Zustimmung von Schmidt, allerdings ein Erlaß aus Brüssel.


----------



## kati48268 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Fruehling schrieb:


> ... allerdings ein Erlaß aus Brüssel.


...den sie mit der Verordnung erfüllt hat???|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Die einen begreifens, die andern sind froh, wenn Angler in die Fresse kriegen.

Gleicher Vorgang, siehe Schreiben von damals Schmidt an Hendricks - da sprang die Journaille nicht auf - und es ist der gleiche Vorwurf: Schwerwiegender Vertrauensbruch!!:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wortlaut des Ministerbriefes:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Ich glaube es hat weniger mit Begreifen als mit Betrachtungsweise zu tun.

Der eine wird Buchhalter, Wissenschaftler, Konstrukteur,... 
der andere Politiker, Werbefachmann, Journalist.
2 Gruppen mit völlig anderer Herangehensweise an & Bewertung von Vorgänge/n.

Politik ist ein Macht-Spiel, m.M.n. kommt man mit einer technokratischen Analyse dort nicht weit.


----------



## Fruehling (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Schrieb ich bereits, Thomas. Auf der einen Seite keine Zustimmung, auf der anderen Seite ein klares Veto!

Du erkennst den qualitativen Unterschied?

Seit wann lief eigentlich die Einleitung des Vertragsverletzungsverfahrens der Europäischen Kommission gegen Deutschland wegen der noch nicht vollzogenen Ausweisung der Schutzgebiete?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es hat weniger mit Begreifen als mit Betrachtungsweise zu tun.
> 
> Der eine wird Buchhalter, Wissenschaftler, Konstrukteur,...
> der andere Politiker, Werbefachmann, Journalist.
> ...



Und da sind PETA und NABU deutlich weiter als DAFV oder Rechtsdozenten..


----------



## Netzebandt (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

So, im Artikel http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/desk-delta/glyphosat-streit-vergiftet-groko-54013996.bild.html jetzt Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.


In einem Brief, der BILD durch das Freizeitfischer-Forum anglerboard.de vorliegt, ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Danke Dir! 

Topp!!

Finde ich toll!

Nur bring denen in eurer Chefredaktion noch "Angler" bei statt "Freizeitfischer" - dann 101 statt 99 Punkte ;-)))


----------



## phirania (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Wenn ich überall so lese was unsere Politiker für einen Dünnschiss verzapfen,bekomme ich das grosse Kotzen........#q#q#q

Sorry musste einfach mal rauß....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Erst Journale und schon himmelhochjauchzend,  wenn ein Journalist sicher die Karree spannen läßt.

Populismus at his best.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Lernfähigkeit muss honoriert werden!


----------



## Fruehling (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lernfähigkeit muss honoriert werden!



Eine differenzierte Betrachtungsweise sollte freiwillige Pflicht sein!

So herum wird ein Schuh daraus...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

eben - das was Schützerfreunden und Anglerfeinden halt fehlt..

Aber nachdem selbst schon erste NABU-Leute offiziell und öffentlich meine Sichtweise teilen der differenzierten Betrachtung (Reduktion Räuber), beseht ja noch für (fast) jeden Hoffnung...

Mich freut das, dass die Kollegen das aufgenommen haben und verbreiten und damit nicht alles so einseitig dargestellt wird wie sonst viel zu oft üblich..


----------



## Fruehling (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eben - das was Schützerfreunden und Anglerfeinden halt fehlt..



...und man seit jeher bei der Bild-Zeitung findet...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Testudo schrieb:


> Erst Journale und schon himmelhochjauchzend,  wenn ein Journalist sicher die Karree spannen läßt.
> 
> Populismus at his best.



Ich kann mit dem "Schimpfwort" Populismus reinweg gar nichts anfangen. Diesen Begriff hängt man reichlich oft Leuten an, die politisch unkorrekt geradeaus sagen, was die Bevölkerung zu großem Anteil denkt und wie Lösungen aussehen sollten.

Bzgl. der Angelverbotszonen hieße das, die Angler genau so unbeschränkt angeln zu lassen wie die Kutter ihre Netze durchziehen dürfen. Keine Vorfahrt für kommerzielle Fischer!

Die Politiker dürfen das alles natürlich auch weiter in bisheriger Manier durchziehen. Die Sitzverteilung im Bundestag dürfte dann in absehbarer Zeit aber ganz anders aussehen als heute. Und davor haben die etablierten Parteien mächtig Schiss und deshalb machen Anglerdemo, Thomas und andere "Aufdecker" einen wichtigen Job, genau wie weitere Gruppen zu anderen Themen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> und deshalb machen Anglerdemo, Thomas und andere "Aufdecker" einen wichtigen Job, genau wie weitere Gruppen zu anderen Themen.


Ich berichte nur und recherchiere, kommentiere und diskutiere (mein Job halt) - den wirklich wichtigen Job macht Lars mit Anglerdemo ..

Trotzdem danke für die Blumen..


----------



## seekatzehorst (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Die haben nicht nur ein Schraube Locker im Kopf.
Ne da Klappert es gewaltig drin.Da hilft kein Doktor mehr.
Man mir wird Schlecht.:-(


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Ja Horst, ist so ne Sache mit Politik und Politikern...


----------



## Megalodon1 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Nicht nur klagen und inkognito schreiben, sondern wenn, dann *machen*! Ab auf die Straßen, Demos, Revolution!:q (ach ja: is ja Stress, keine Zeit, is mir zu weit, usw.) Wen interessieren ein paar Parolen hier im Board? Es wird über Verbände, Vereinsmeierei usw. geschimpft und das Ganze als "nix für mich" abgetan. Wenn aber niemand dabei ist, wer soll dann eine organisierte Lobby bilden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Megalodon1 schrieb:


> Wen interessieren ein paar Parolen hier im Board?


Auch deswegen ist es klasse, dass über BILD die Geschichten nun  breiter bekannt werden. 

Davon haben Politiker mehr Angst als man denkt..

;.-))))


----------



## kati48268 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Megalodon1 schrieb:


> Nicht nur klagen und inkognito schreiben, sondern wenn, dann *machen*!


Das lässt sich schon mit einem Klick *machen*:
http://www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke
Denn da ist jemand, der für uns alle klagt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Nichtmals Happach-Kasan zuckt, da werden die Politiker der Parteien sicher noch in den Schlaf kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Bevor H-K nochmal bei irgendwas zuckt, muss vermutlich mehr passieren, als meiner Phantasie zuträglich wäre
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Fruehling (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Davon haben Politiker mehr Angst als man denkt.....



Dann wird sich ja bald was ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Jedes Stück Diskussion und Öffentlichkeit ändert was.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bevor H-K nochmal bei irgendwas zuckt, muss vermutlich mehr passieren, als meiner Phantasie zuträglich wäre
> :q:q:q:q



Ok Punkt für dich


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

war aber auch aufm Silbertablett ;-)))


----------



## smithie (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Schrieb ich bereits, Thomas. Auf der einen Seite keine Zustimmung, auf der anderen Seite ein klares Veto!
> 
> Du erkennst den qualitativen Unterschied?
> 
> Seit wann lief eigentlich die Einleitung des Vertragsverletzungsverfahrens der Europäischen Kommission gegen Deutschland wegen der noch nicht vollzogenen Ausweisung der Schutzgebiete?


Moin, 

Zitat (BILD) aus der Geschäftsordnung


> „Solange Meinungsverschiedenheiten bestehen, darf das  federführende Bundesministerium keine allgemein bindenden Entscheidungen  treffen, die das Einvernehmen anderer Bundesministerien voraussetzen.“



Ist das jetzt wirklich ein Unterschied zwischen den beiden Fällen?

Gab es nicht Schmidt's Veto (ursprünglich), bis das durch die Gesetzesnovelle wegrationalisiert wurde?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

So ist es..


----------



## eiswerner (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Hallo Thomas übergebe doch mal der Bildzeitung der Vorgehensweise der lieben Frau Hendriks, die werden ihr vorgehen durchleuchten!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Kennen die schon, der AB-User hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4753958#post4753958
ist Redakteur bei der BILD und liest mit und informiert sich ;-))


----------



## Fruehling (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



smithie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Zitat (BILD) aus der Geschäftsordnung
> 
> ...



Ich versuche es mal auf die infantile Art: Auf der einen Seite die Mutter, die dem Kind sagt, daß es den Lutscher nicht bekommt und auf der anderen Seite der Vater, der dem Kind sagt, daß er noch nicht weiß, ob es den Lutscher bekommt.

Ein für mein Empfinden viel gravierenderer Unterschied war allerdings im Fall Hendricks die Einleitung des Vertragsverletzungsverfahrens in Brüssel.


Ich selber bin weder Jurist noch bin ich Staatsdiener - sehr wahrscheinlich also jemand mit einer ganz normalen Brille bzgl. des Rechtsempfindens auf der Nase. Und um dieses Rechtsempfinden geht es ja auch, denn die Eingangsfrage lautete, warum im einen Fall die Welle und auf der anderen Seite nur ein Plätschern gemacht wird.

Fernab davon geht es beim "Hendricks-Fall" um die Belange eines recht kleinen Teils der Bevölkerung, dazu räumlich stark begrenzt. Im "Falle Schmidt" jedoch um eine Entscheidung mit landes-, ja sogar europaweiten Folgen.

Wer diese Unterschiede schon nicht mehr erkennt (oder wahrhaben will bzw. kann), sollte sich aus meiner Sicht ernsthafte Gedanken über sein mindset machen, so ärgerlich *beide* Fälle auch sein mögen, was ich mit keiner Silbe in Abrede stelle!


----------



## Fruehling (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



bastido schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist falsch und würde nur stimmen wenn der Vater sagt, Du bekommst den Lutscher nur wenn du dein Zimmer aufräumst. Schmidt hat eine ganz klare Bedingung an seine Zustimmung geknüpft. Die inhaltliche Qualität mag kurzfristig betrachtet (5 Jahre) bei Glyphosat schwerwiegender sein, mittel- und langfristig dreht sich dies um. Großindustrieller Raubbau zum Vorteil von einigen wenigen weiter erlaubt, schonende Nutzung verboten und zwar für immer.




Und das willste u.a. Bild-Zeitungslesern plausibel vermitteln?
Tststs...

Übrigens ist nur eine einzige, *evtl.* durch die Verwendung von Glyphosat ausgelöste Krebserkrankung, sicher keine kurzfristige Angelegenheit.

Daß es dazu auch andere Meinungen gibt, habe ich heute Morgen bereits im Insektensterben-Thread verlinkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Wiese verunglimpfts Du Zeitungsleser?

Du bist also weit voraus?

Das ist Dein "normales" Empfinden? 

nicht meine Welt.................


----------



## Fruehling (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

bastido ist dein Offtopic-Freund?

Dem habe ich nämlich geantwortet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Du warst gemeint, dass es bei Dir mit Verständnis hapert, finde ich schade.


----------



## Fruehling (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wiese verunglimpfts Du Zeitungsleser?
> 
> Du bist also weit voraus?
> 
> ...



Du implizierst mir nichts und ich verunglimpfe niemanden, Thomas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

wie Du meinst...


Fruehling schrieb:


> Und das willste u.a. Bild-Zeitungslesern plausibel vermitteln?
> Tststs...


----------



## jawo2602 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...arbara-Hendricks-griff-in-die-Trickkiste.html

So langsam kommt die Scheinheiligkeit von Fr. Hendricks ans Licht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

>erstklassig!!!!


----------



## Fruehling (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> >erstklassig!!!!



...und gut, daß dort der wesentliche Punkt nicht verschwiegen wurde:

_"Die EU habe wegen der fehlenden Ausweisung von Schutzgebieten bereits ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren gegen Deutschland initiiert."_


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Die Klage war aber nicht, um Angeln zu verbieten, Angelverbote hat die EU NIE gefordert - Offtopic wie üblich.

Anglerdemo wirkt - selbst Holger Ortel (bei Anglerdemo auf Veranstaltung)  und das Versprechen der Kanzlerin sind erwähnt beim Artikel der WELT.

Auch wenn die WELT dem Schützerdreck von Hendricks aufsitzt, das Verbot wäre wegen Dorschschutz (hier auch Vorwurf an BILD; das vermischt zu haben):
DARUM GING ES NIE BEIM ANGELVERBOT!

Schön aber, dass nun weitere bundesweite Medien nicht mehr nur Schützern aufsitzen und anfangen, hier die Sache aufzubringen.

*Und auch die Weltjournalisten haben begriffen, um was es eigentlich geht - nicht um juristische Spitzfindigkeiten, sondern darum, dass beide Fälle in Punkto gegenseitiges Vertrauen/Vertrauensverlust ABSOLUT GLEICH SIND!*

Und dass die Versagerverbände DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm das Thema nirgends in die Öffentlichkeit brachten und immer noch nicht ANGLERDEMO unterstützen das muss man leider auch konstatieren.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Fruehling schrieb:


> ...und gut, daß dort der wesentliche Punkt nicht verschwiegen wurde:
> 
> _"Die EU habe wegen der fehlenden Ausweisung von Schutzgebieten bereits ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren gegen Deutschland initiiert."_



ach so, und der einzige Schutz in diesen Gebieten besteht also in einem Angelverbot.|kopfkrat
Wo fordert die EU denn so etwas?;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ach so, und der einzige Schutz in diesen Gebieten besteht also in einem Angelverbot.|kopfkrat
> Wo fordert die EU denn so etwas?;+


Nicht noch das Offtopic befeuern...

danke ...


----------



## kati48268 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Fruehling schrieb:


> ...und gut, daß dort der wesentliche Punkt nicht verschwiegen wurde:
> 
> _"Die EU habe wegen der fehlenden Ausweisung von Schutzgebieten bereits ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren gegen Deutschland initiiert."_


Hasi, es ist bis heute nicht ansatzweise klar, ob diese Art "Naturschutz", 
blöde Angler aussperren, alles Andere so laufen lassen, 
von der EU als Erfüllung der Natura2000-Kriterien anerkannt wird, 
ob also ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren damit überhaupt abgewendet werden kann.

Nachtrag: der Welt-Artikel ist klasse. Endlich macht es ein Stück weit die Runde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hasi, es ist bis heute nicht ansatzweise klar, ob diese Art "Naturschutz",
> blöde Angler aussperren, alles Andere so laufen lassen,
> von der EU als Erfüllung der Natura2000-Kriterien anerkannt wird,
> ob also ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren damit überhaupt abgewendet werden kann.


Nicht noch das Offtopic befeuern...

danke ...

zum Thema wieder aktuell mit der WELT:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Klage war aber nicht, um Angeln zu verbieten, Angelverbote hat die EU NIE gefordert - Offtopic wie üblich.
> 
> Anglerdemo wirkt - selbst Holger Ortel (bei Anglerdemo auf Veranstaltung)  und das Versprechen der Kanzlerin sind erwähnt beim Artikel der WELT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hasi, es ist bis heute nicht ansatzweise klar, ob diese Art "Naturschutz",
> blöde Angler aussperren, alles Andere so laufen lassen,
> von der EU als Erfüllung der Natura2000-Kriterien anerkannt wird,
> ob also ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren damit überhaupt abgewendet werden kann....



Schätzelein, mit Hände in den Schoß Legen, wendeste zu 100% nichts ab.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *...dass beide Fälle in Punkto gegenseitiges Vertrauen/Vertrauensverlust ABSOLUT GLEICH SIND!...*



Nein, sind sie nicht.


----------



## smithie (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ein für mein Empfinden viel gravierenderer Unterschied war allerdings im Fall Hendricks die Einleitung des Vertragsverletzungsverfahrens in Brüssel.


Du hast aber schon verstanden, worum der Streit zwischen Mutter und Kind ... äh Hendricks und Schmidt ging?

Stichwort: Verbot der Freizeitfischerei.

Für mein Rechtsempfinden wäre ein Erlass der Verordnung ohne Verbot der Freizeitfischerei problemlos möglich gewesen, um dem evt. Vertragsverletzungsverfahren auszuweichen.
Der Punkt Verbot Freizeitfischerei hätte separat geklärt werden können - unabhängig vom Ausgang, also Verbot ja/nein.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wer diese Unterschiede schon nicht mehr erkennt (oder wahrhaben will bzw. kann), sollte sich aus meiner Sicht ernsthafte Gedanken über sein mindset machen, so ärgerlich *beide* Fälle auch sein mögen, was ich mit keiner Silbe in Abrede stelle!


Danke für Deine Besorgnis!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

nochmal:
Nicht immer Offtopicler füttern.

Zum Thema:
Ist doch klasse, dass nach BILD auch die WELT das Thema jetzt aufnimmt und aufzeigt, wie hier Minister/innen arbeiteten  - jeweils gegeneinander trotz jeweils gegenseitiger Einsprüche, Ministervorbehalte etc. 

Dass diese Angelpolitik um die Angelverbote vollkommen faktenbefreit und rein ideologisch ist, haben wir ja zu Genüge in anderen Themen bereits dargelegt, ebenso hat das Anglerdemo in aller Breite mehrfach ausgeführt...

Dass dieses "nette" Verhalten der Minister untereinander - speziell das genauso elende Verhalten de Ministerin Hendricks in Sachen Angelverbote gegen Minister Schmidt - nun durch die Glyphosatgeschichte in die bundesweiten Medien kam, dafür muss man den Sozen nun fast dankbar sein, dass sie das Fass so aufgemacht haben ;-))


----------



## Grünknochen (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Alles in einen Pott zu werfen, um dann immer wieder die gleichen Sprüche loszuwerden, ist an dieser Stelle übliches business.


Leseaufgabe 1:
*§ 57 Geschützte  Meeresgebiete im Bereich der deutschen ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone  und des Festlandsockels; Ermächtigung zum Erlass von Rechtsverordnungen*

  (1) Die Auswahl von  geschützten Meeresgebieten im Bereich der deutschen ausschließlichen  Wirtschaftszone und des Festlandsockels erfolgt durch das Bundesamt für  Naturschutz unter *Beteiligung* der Behörden, deren Aufgabenbereich  berührt ist, und unter Einbeziehung der Öffentlichkeit und mit  Zustimmung des Bundesministeriums für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und  Reaktorsicherheit. Das Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau  und Reaktorsicherheit beteiligt die fachlich betroffenen  Bundesministerien und stellt das Benehmen mit den angrenzenden Ländern  her.
(2) Die Erklärung der Meeresgebiete zu  geschützten Teilen von Natur und Landschaft im Sinne des § 20 Absatz 2  erfolgt durch das Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und  Reaktorsicherheit unter *Beteiligung *der fachlich betroffenen  Bundesministerien durch Rechtsverordnung, die nicht der Zustimmung des  Bundesrates bedarf.


Beteiligung! Nix Zustimmung, Einverständnis, Veto oder sonst was. Die aktuelle Version des § 57 wurde geschaffen, um ein Blockieren von Schutzgebietsverordnungen durch andere Ressorts zu verhindern, z.B. ein Veto von Schmidt.


 Völlig anders gelagert der jetzige Fall. Ebenfalls einfach nur lesen:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...istian-schmidt-zuvor-an-regeln-a-1180923.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Es geht um Vertrauen unter Ministern, nicht um Deine immer gleichen Offtopicausführungen. 

*Und dieses Vertrauen hatte Hendricks gegenüber Schmidt nach dessen eigenen  Ausführungen schon verspielt, letzter Absatz, letzter Satz:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wortlaut des Ministerbriefes:*


----------



## UMueller (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: der Welt-Artikel ist klasse. Endlich macht es ein Stück weit die Runde.


Ja das stimmt. Was ich jedoch vermisse ist die Erwähnung das Berufsfischer da weiter rein dürfen. So macht ein Schutzgebiet überhaupt keinen Sinn. Das hätten sie da mit reinschreiben müssen. Das auch dem lesenden Nichtangler klar wird was da schief läuft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Darum gehts auch da im Artikel da nicht - sondern darum, dass beide Minister gleich elend handelten..

Gut nur, dass das Thema Angelverbote dadurch überhaupt bundesweit aus Tapet kommt, was die Verbanditen ja nicht ansatzweise geschafft hatten.


----------



## smithie (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Völlig anders gelagert der jetzige Fall. Ebenfalls einfach nur lesen:
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...istian-schmidt-zuvor-an-regeln-a-1180923.html


Zitat aus Artikel:


> Deutschland hätte sich bei der Abstimmung in Brüssel über die Genehmigung des Unkrautgifts Glyphosat enthalten müssen - so sieht es die Geschäftsordnung der Bundesregierung vor, *wenn es im Kabinett zu einer Angelegenheit keine Einigung gibt*.


Die gab's im anderen Fall auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Wie gesagt:
Füttert nicht die Offtopictrolle..

Das Schreiben vom Minister Schmidt an Hendricks ist eindeutig und klar:
Keine Vertrauensbasis mehr bei der Verordnung Angelverbote auf Grund ihrer eigenmächtigen Vorgehensweise unter Übergehen seines Ministervorbehaltes.

Nix anderes, als was sie jetzt andersrum ihm beim Glyphosat vorwirft:
Mangelndes Vertrauen durch übergehen..


----------



## Grünknochen (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Was heisst hier offtopic?
Nach Deinem Verständnis scheint das alles zu sein, was nicht Deiner Meinung entspricht!!


Der Welt Artikel (https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...arbara-Hendricks-griff-in-die-Trickkiste.html) ist bei dieser Sachlage im Übrigen dünn wie Pergamentpapier.
Schmidt stand schlicht und ergreifend kein Vetorecht zu.


Demgegenüber ist die Vertrauensnummer ein absolutes Scheinargument. Hat es Dobrinth bei der Umsetzung seines Artenschutzprogrammes zugunsten der Autolobby einen Deut gejuckt, dass Hendricks immer wieder massiv protestiert hat?
Nicht die Bohne. Business as usual also, wenn man im Rahmen seiner ausschließlichen Ressortverantwortung bzw. per Gesetz eindeutig zugewiesenen Kompetenz Entscheidungen trifft, die einem anderen Ressort nicht schmecken.



Unabhängig mal davon ist es absolut richtig, festzustellen dass bei der Umsetzung von Natura 2000 Verbotsregelungen (hier Freizeitfischerei) weder gefordert, noch notwendig sind. Aus meiner Sicht hätte man ganz entspannt hierauf verzichten können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Es ist wurscht ob ihm Vetorecht zustand - er machte seinen Ministervorbehalt geltend, da bis dato beide Ministerien damit befasst waren und wurde übergangen.
Und hat selber geschrieben, damit wäre in der Sache das Vertrauen zerstört. 

Einfach lesen, was der Minister selber schreibt, das kommt ja nicht von mir.. ..

*Und dieses Vertrauen hatte Hendricks gegenüber Schmidt nach dessen eigenen  Ausführungen schon verspielt, letzter Absatz, letzter Satz:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wortlaut des Ministerbriefes:*


----------



## smithie (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Der Welt Artikel (https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...arbara-Hendricks-griff-in-die-Trickkiste.html) ist bei dieser Sachlage im Übrigen dünn wie Pergamentpapier.
> Schmidt stand schlicht und ergreifend kein Vetorecht zu.


Stand Hendricks (oder jemand anderem) ein Veto Recht bei Glyphosat zu?




Grünknochen schrieb:


> Demgegenüber ist die Vertrauensnummer ein absolutes Scheinargument.


Jepp - ist ja eh schon witzig im Zusammenhang mit Politik von Vertrauen zu sprechen 



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Unabhängig mal davon ist es absolut richtig, festzustellen dass bei der Umsetzung von Natura 2000 Verbotsregelungen (hier Freizeitfischerei) weder gefordert, noch notwendig sind. Aus meiner Sicht hätte man ganz entspannt hierauf verzichten können.


That's the point.
Hätte man bei der AWZ Verordnung - wollte man (Frau) aber nicht. Der wirklich, wahre Grund dazu würde mich interessieren - an die blanke Ideologie glaub ich fast nicht


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Beteiligung! Nix Zustimmung, Einverständnis, Veto oder sonst was. Die aktuelle Version des § 57 wurde geschaffen, um ein Blockieren von Schutzgebietsverordnungen durch andere Ressorts zu verhindern, z.B. ein Veto von Schmidt.



Ja, die Hendricks durfte allein entscheiden, genau wie Schmidt das durfte. In beiden Fällen ist die Ressortzuordnung eindeutig und andere Ressorts werden beratend hinzugezogen. Es gilt aber in all diesen Fällen die Regelung, dass man sich bei Nichteinigkeit enthält bzw. nicht eigenmächtig Verordnungen erlässt.

Das sag ich dir als jemand, der lange Zeit als Berater einen Bundestagsausweis in der Tasche hatte und mit Leuten wie Seehofer persönlich am Tisch saß und sich da mit den "Hausregeln" etwas auskennt. 

PS: Wäre das anders, müsste Schmidt ja jetzt zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Kann er aber nicht, außer dem Rauswurf durch die Kanzlerin, der aber immer möglich ist.


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Ich brauche dringend Haare von der Hendriks oder wenigsten Fasern von einem Pulli. Die Voodo Puppe scheint ohne  nur leicht zu wirken. Ich fahr da im Januar mal hin und rede mit der und besorge mir etwas das ich an die Puppe kleben kann.


----------



## Ørret (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Glyphosatbefürworterin Häppchen- Käse meldet sich auch zu Wort.....oder hatte das schon jemand eingestellt?

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...endricks-und-das-verloren-gegangene-vertrauen


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ja, die Hendricks durfte allein entscheiden, genau wie Schmidt das durfte. In beiden Fällen ist die Ressortzuordnung eindeutig und andere Ressorts werden beratend hinzugezogen. Es gilt aber in all diesen Fällen die Regelung, dass man sich bei Nichteinigkeit enthält bzw. nicht eigenmächtig Verordnungen erlässt.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig! Auf Bundesebene gilt tatsächlich die Ressortabstimmung, bei Entscheidungen auf EU Ebene hingegen muss sich Deutschland bei Uneinigkeit in der Regierung bei Abstimmungen laut Geschäftsordnung der Stimme enthalten. 

Fakt ist, dass Hendricks den Streit eigentlich begonnen hat und Schmidt jetzt reagiert hat. Das Verhalten von beiden finde ich für Politiker unangemessen.

Fakt ist auch, dass die Angelverbote die BILD, das Handelsblatt und die Welt erreicht haben. Das ist positiv. Wer hätte das vor 12 Monaten für möglich gehalten?

Die Welt benötigt allerdings noch ein wenig Nachhilfe in Sachen Angelverbot in den AWZ. Leider sind die Zeichen dort begrenzt, so dass ich nur in Kurzform schreiben konnte.|rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Ist schon etwas OT, aber wenn man diesen Artikel liest, 


jawo2602 schrieb:


> https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...arbara-Hendricks-griff-in-die-Trickkiste.html


fällt auf, dass die Verbandsstimme, die für die Angler spricht,
aus keinem Anglerverband kommt,
sondern von Holger Ortel aus dem DFV.

Also demjenigen, dem immer nachgesagt wird, dass "er nicht unsere Interessenvertretung sein kann, weil der DFV ja die Berufsfischer vertritt..." 
_(was schon falsch ist, denn es ist der genmeinsame Dachverband von Anglern und Fischern)_, 
"...also Interessenkonflikte bestehen, deswegen ist ein starker Anglerbundesverband ja so wichtig und..."


----------



## Minimax (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich brauche dringend [...]



Unabhängig von der Sache und wie sehr man sich ärgert finde ich Postings dieser Tonart völlig unangemessen, insbesondere in einer Phase der Entwicklung in der die Diskussion und das Board beginnen, als Quelle für größere Netz- und Printmedien interessant zu werden. So ein Tonfall untergräbt die achtenswerte und auf Seriosität bedachte Arbeit von Anglerdemo und beschädigt sein (unser) Anliegen.

 Darüber hinaus gibt es bestimmt viele User, die das Anglerboard schätzen und Nutzen, aber nicht mit einem solchen Tonfall assoziiert werden wollen.

 Ich bitte um Verzeihung fürs Offtopic,
 Minimax


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Minimax hat Recht. 
Ich habe da nun mal etwas aufgeräumt. 

Ab hier bitte weiter zum Thema. Danke.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig! Auf Bundesebene gilt tatsächlich die Ressortabstimmung, bei Entscheidungen auf EU Ebene hingegen muss sich Deutschland bei Uneinigkeit in der Regierung bei Abstimmungen laut Geschäftsordnung der Stimme enthalten.



Ok, dir glaub ich. :m
Mir war nicht klar, dass es hier einen Unterschied zwischen Bundesebene und EU gibt. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ok, dir glaub ich. :m
> Mir war nicht klar, dass es hier einen Unterschied zwischen Bundesebene und EU gibt. Wieder was gelernt.



Da musste ich mich auch einlesen. Das war "zu meinen Zeiten" noch anders, auch wenn wir da schon keinen Kaiser mehr hatten .

Das ist aber wichtig, um den Unterschied, den auch Frau Merkel aufzeigt, zu verstehen!


----------



## kati48268 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Ørret schrieb:


> Glyphosatbefürworterin Häppchen- Käse meldet sich auch zu Wort.....oder hatte das schon jemand eingestellt?
> 
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...endricks-und-das-verloren-gegangene-vertrauen


Wir wurden auf den Ton hingewiesen, deshalb fällt es mir grad zu schwer, das zu kommentieren...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wir wurden auf den Ton hingewiesen, deshalb fällt es mir grad zu schwer, das zu kommentieren...



Was sie sagt, ist doch zumindest mal ein klares Statement und schlägt genau in die richtige Kerbe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig! Auf Bundesebene gilt tatsächlich die Ressortabstimmung, bei Entscheidungen auf EU Ebene hingegen muss sich Deutschland bei Uneinigkeit in der Regierung bei Abstimmungen laut Geschäftsordnung der Stimme enthalten.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass Hendricks den Streit eigentlich begonnen hat und Schmidt jetzt reagiert hat. Das Verhalten von beiden finde ich für Politiker unangemessen.
> 
> ...


Sehr gut, Lars wie immer!!

Danke Franz, fürs aufräumen.


----------



## gründler (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



bastido schrieb:


> Letztendlich geht es hier nur um die Aufrechterhaltung von Koalitionen, die es ja nun schon faktisch nicht mehr gibt aber wieder geben soll. Aus diesem Grund wurden diese kontroversen Entscheidungen (und zwar beide) auch in dieser Zeit getroffen. Zu jeder anderen Zeit wäre die Koalition auseinandergeflogen.


DAS ist der Punkt - und  wie gesagt, der Vertrauensverlust ist in beiden Fällen gleich gegeben und wurde in meine Augen in beiden gleich provoziert.

Interessant wurde es aber erst jetzt wg. GroKo-Problemen.

Bei Hendricks genauso elendem Fehlverhalten war gerade Bundestagswahl vorbei - da waren andere Themen vorn.

Und leider haben die allgemeinen Medien damals eben voll gepennt bzw. als Schützermedien absichtlich nix geschrieben dazu..


----------



## kati48268 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei Hendricks genauso elendem Fehlverhalten war gerade Bundestagswahl vorbei - da waren andere Themen vorn.


Ja.
Und zum zweiten: es betrifft halt ein paar Tausend Angler und ein paar Tausend Touristiker an der Küste; 
alles einfache Leute ohne Lobby, ohne öffentliches Interesse an ihnen.
Auch wir als Betroffene nehmen uns da manchmal einen Tacken zu wichtig.
Dass dem Rest der Bevölkerung so eine sinnlose Scheixxe als Natur"schutz"maßnahme verkauft wird, ist der eigentliche Skandal!
Und die glauben es.
DAS haben die Medien primär verpennt.




kati48268 schrieb:


> Wir wurden auf den Ton hingewiesen, deshalb fällt es mir grad zu schwer, das zu kommentieren...





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was sie sagt, ist doch zumindest mal ein klares Statement und schlägt genau in die richtige Kerbe.


puuh... da hatte ich grad Statements zu im Kopf und auch schon in den Fingern, dafür hätte ich nicht nur eine gelbe Karte verdient, sondern auch die rote.
Darum reiss ich mich echt zusammen und sage nur, _"so etwas ausgerechnet von Häppchen-Käse ist Heuchelei, die ich als unerträglich empfinde"_.


----------



## Jose (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

hmmm,  ist das nicht ein bisschen OT, wenn wir uns hier über das verhalten von krähen, sorry, politikern untereinander austauschen?
find ich jetzt nicht sooo angelpolitisch.

vertrauen kann angler eigentlich dem käse hasi: die tut nix


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> puuh... da hatte ich grad Statements zu im Kopf und auch schon in den Fingern, dafür hätte ich nicht nur eine gelbe Karte verdient, sondern auch die rote.
> Darum reiss ich mich echt zusammen und sage nur, _"so etwas ausgerechnet von Häppchen-Käse ist Heuchelei, die ich als unerträglich empfinde"_.


Dazu haben wir ja aktuell das Thema, wie verlogen, heuchlerisch und inkompetent der Haufen (ich hab mir das Sau verkniffen) von Ehren- bis Hauptamt ist:
ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt - Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



bastido schrieb:


> So konkret gibt das weder die Geschäftsordnung der Bundesministerien noch die der Bundesregierung her.



Sehe ich anders. Gemäß der Geschäftsordnung ist die Meinung der Bundesregierung in den Gremien der EU einheitlich darzustellen. 

Aber gut, ist meine (und die von Frau Hendricks und Merkel) Interpretation


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Jose schrieb:


> vertrauen kann angler eigentlich dem käse hasi: die tut nix


pöööhse - gefällt mir
:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Speziell das mit Merkel Heiligenhafen und Innen/Aussenverhältnis gehe ich mit.


----------



## GandRalf (30. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



bastido schrieb:


> Nun bin ich wirklich mal gespannt wo der Ankündigungsmenister nach seiner Amtszeit (die sich ja mit Sicherheit erledigt hat) eine Anstellung erhält.



Böse du bist! #6


----------



## kati48268 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Noch mal kurz OT:


bastido schrieb:


> Nun bin ich wirklich mal gespannt wo der Ankündigungsmenister nach seiner Amtszeit (die sich ja mit Sicherheit erledigt hat) eine Anstellung erhält.


Ich kenn da eine Präsidentin, die dann bestimmt wieder Gift & Galle spucken wird, da sie ja dort ein Pötchen ersehnte. |rolleyes


bastido schrieb:


> OT aus, sorry!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Am Ende bleibt halt einfach über, dass wir Minister in einer Regierung haben/hatten, die sich untereinander eher bekriegen als eine gemeinsame Regierungslinie zu fahren. Dazu eine Kanzlerin, die in beiden Fällen - Hendricks/Angelverbote und  Schmidt/Glyphosat - eher eine traurige Figur macht und in keinster Weise die Regierung "führt". 

Das Schlimme für Angler zusätzlich:
Dass man wieder einmal mehr sieht, dass trotz gleich skandalösem Vorgang (den jeweils anderen Minister übergehen trotz Einsprüchen, Ministervorbehalt etc.) am Ende der "Skandal" keiner ist, wenns inhaltlich "nur" um Angler und Angelverbote geht..

Und das ist schon bedenklich, bei all dem was von allen möglichen Seiten an Verboten und Einschränkungen für Angler noch so gefordert wird..

Vor allem, da seitens der Verbände dazu keinerlei Anstalten gemacht werden, eine zielgerichtete Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu machen, um bei diesen Themen - auch gerne unter dem Überthema "Verbotsstaat" - wenigstens ansatzweise wieder Deutungshoheit zurück zu bekommen und nicht alles Schützerverbänden und -presse zu überlassen.

Und auch die Diskussion hier zeigt ja, dass selbst nicht alle, die angeblich Angler sind, das Verhalten von Hendricks als wirklich skandalös empfinden..

Da wirds dann halt schwierig..


----------



## GandRalf (30. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Aber _sie_ hat sich doch geäussert:

https://fischundfang.de/barbara-hendricks-und-das-verloren-gegangene-vertrauen/

Ist das jetzt Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Wie bereits geschrieben, zum Thema "Öffentlichkeits"arbeit" des DAFV gibts bereits einen vielsagenden Thread:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu haben wir ja aktuell das Thema, wie verlogen, heuchlerisch und inkompetent der Haufen (ich hab mir das Sau verkniffen) von Ehren- bis Hauptamt ist:
> ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt - Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!



Und dass ausgerechnet H-K, die ja Henricks erst signalisierte, der DAFV wäre mit Verboten einverstanden, solange sie "nicht pauschal" wären und begründet irgendwie, ist für mich eine genauso große Heuchlerin wie Ministerin Hendricks oder Kanzlerin Merkel in der Sache.. 

Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema........


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch die Diskussion hier zeigt ja, dass selbst nicht alle, die angeblich Angler sind, das Verhalten von Hendricks als wirklich skandalös empfinden..
> 
> Da wirds dann halt schwierig..



Wir können nicht in wenigen Monaten alles richtig stellen oder alle Angler oder gar die gesamte Bevölkerung in unserem Land erreichen, denn dazu fehlen unserer "überschaubaren Truppe" einfach die finanziellen Mittel und natürlich auch die Zeit. WIr haben ALLE einen Fulltime- Job und machen das nebenbei.

Wir werden aber weiter wühlen, informieren und kämpfen! Unsere Reichweite und unser Netzwerk wird jeden Tag größer.

Aber wir benötigen Zeit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Das war ja nicht gegen die einzigen, die was tun ;-))


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Das habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst, sondern wollte nur aufzeigen, dass der Weg noch verdammt lang ist, um alle Angler und später auch die "Nichtangler" zu erreichen, zu informieren und aufzuklären!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

#6#6#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

die  Politik(er) mischen uns da iwas ins futter..................also wie immer.

weiter-machen.


----------



## Stoni-Killer (30. November 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Der Gattung " Politiker " ist das alles völlig egal, !! Sie sind in der Position den Menschen in Ihrem Land das ( was immer es auch ist ) vorzuschreiben, was diese zu tun und zu lassen haben. Friede, Freude etc. Ist nicht von interesse. 
Immer eine Stufe höher stehen als der gemeine Mitbürger ist das Ziel.#q


----------



## geomas (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Der Gattung " Politiker " ist das alles völlig egal, !! Sie sind in der Position den Menschen in Ihrem Land das ( was immer es auch ist ) vorzuschreiben, was diese zu tun und zu lassen haben. Friede, Freude etc. Ist nicht von interesse.
> Immer eine Stufe höher stehen als der gemeine Mitbürger ist das Ziel.#q





Es gibt überall solche und solche. 
Bei den Politikern, bei den Anglern auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Ich tu mir bei der Politik schwer, solche zu finden - solche finde ich leider oft...

Die Mitarbeiter der Politiker oder die Ebene unterm Minister in den Ministerien sind meist in Fachfragen (auch was Angelpolitik angeht) nach meinen inzwischen nicht mehr unerheblichen persönlichen Erfahrungen in dem Bereich fachlich meist deutlich besser informiert und oft auch noch näher an den Menschen und den Bedürfnissen der Menschen dran.

Quer durch die Parteien - nur bei den Grünen fehlen mir da tiefere Erfahrungswerte - man mag sich gegenseitig nicht ;-))

Aber auch mit Mitarbeitern (langjährigen) aus grünen Ministerien kann man problemlos reden - von grünen Ministern eingestellte Mitarbeiter sind etwas "zäher" zu ertragen...


----------



## smithie (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Mitarbeiter der Politiker oder die Ebene unterm Minister in den Ministerien sind meist in Fachfragen (auch was Angelpolitik angeht) nach meinen inzwischen nicht mehr unerheblichen persönlichen Erfahrungen in dem Bereich fachlich meist deutlich besser informiert und oft auch noch näher an den Menschen und den Bedürfnissen der Menschen dran.


Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen mit Mitarbeitern in Behörden, insbesondere UNB.
Kurz zusammengefasst: alle Fische aus einem Teich raus, denn die fressen/töten Kaulquappen und Amphibien (die bis dato wunderbar zusammen auskommen).
Anstatt dessen kommt man ins verträumte Schwärmen, dass dann der Silberreiher auch Ruhe an dem Gewässer hätte.
Was der wohl frisst, wenn keine Fische mehr drinnen sind |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



smithie schrieb:


> Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen mit Mitarbeitern in Behörden, insbesondere UNB.
> Kurz zusammengefasst: alle Fische aus einem Teich raus, denn die fressen/töten Kaulquappen und Amphibien (die bis dato wunderbar zusammen auskommen).
> Anstatt dessen kommt man ins verträumte Schwärmen, dass dann der Silberreiher auch Ruhe an dem Gewässer hätte.
> Was der wohl frisst, wenn keine Fische mehr drinnen sind |kopfkrat



Wobei der Silberreiher ein Neozoon ist und eigentlich im Mittelmeerraum vorkommt, nur auf Grund der Klimaerwärmung wird dieser hierzulande immer häufiger gesehen.
Aber hübscher als son paar olle Fische ist der allemal, ist halt was fürs Auge?
Das solche Schreibtischtäter oftmals nicht die geringste Ahnung haben, was sie da tun und verordnen, ist bekannt!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



> Das solche Schreibtischtäter oftmals nicht die geringste Ahnung haben, was sie da tun und verordnen, ist bekannt!


leider noch mehr als ihre vorgesetzten Politiker.

Wobei je nach Behörde (alles wo Umwelt dran steht) natürlich NABU/BUND/WWF etc.-verseucht ist und eigentlich nicht gemeint war von mir.


----------



## smithie (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das solche Schreibtischtäter oftmals nicht die geringste Ahnung haben, was sie da tun und verordnen, ist bekannt!
> 
> Jürgen


Kann sein, muss aber noch nicht mal sein - kann auch einfach kein Fisch(er)-Freund sein.
Unabhängig davon entscheiden diese Leute aber über Vorkaufsrechte und andere Dinge in Naturschutzbelangen........


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Nicht nur darüber - auch am Ende über Einschränkungen und Verbote für Angler und andere Naturmenschen ..


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Hallo,

heute ist ein ausführliches Interview mit Christian Schmidt bei uns in der Zeitung (Schmidt hat hier seinen Wahlkreis) nur ganz kurz daraus; Frage des Journalisten: "und wenn der Stoff (Glyphosat) nun doch so giftig ist, wie manche Studien behaupten?" Antwort von Schmidt: "dann wäre die gerade beschlossene Verlängerung hinfällig, da bei geführtem Nachweis Zulassungen sofort entzogen werden können".
Die ganze Angelegenheit ist halt sehr aufgebauscht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## hans albers (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

naja, giftig ist relativ.

für den menschen sind die langzeit studien nicht aussagekräftig, 
und dennoch bleiben viele zweifel und das bei einer krankheit wie krebs.

ausserdem fegt das zeug jegliche insekten und auch andere pflanzen
(nein, nicht das unkraut) mit weg.. guten appetit!

weiterhin gehts dabei auch um schmidts verhalten in der regierung, 
und das sieht dann stark nach bananenrepublik aus, 
wenn jeder minister einfach so für sich entscheidet.... 
nee danke!


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Hallo,

dass Glyphosat "giftig" ist, wird wohl niemnad bestreiten.

Es geht halt um die negativen Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt und den menschlichen Organismus, da wird der Nachweis schon schwieriger.

Sehr unklar bleibt für mich das Szenario, was denn nun passiert wäre, wenn D sich der Stimme enthalten hätte. Da sagt jeder was anderes.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Hallo,

ich bin nicht für Glyphosat, ich bin nur gegen diese totale Aufbauschung der ganzen Angelegenheit. Eine Studie spricht von wahrscheinlich krebserregend, zwei Studien verneinen dies. "Wahrscheinlich" ist keine Festlegung und sagt entsprechend wenig dazu aus.
Eins dürfte aber klar sein, wird Glyphosat verboten, kommt ein anderes Mittel.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dass Glyphosat "giftig" ist, wird wohl niemnad bestreiten.


Deutlich weniger giftig als Zitronensäure bei Vergleich der letalen Dosis (LD50), bei Ratten beprobt, und ungefähr so giftig wie Backpulver

http://pesticidesinperspective.org.uk/media/1037/glyphosate-toxicity-table.pdf

*Aber das ist hier NICHT das Thema. *

Das Thema ist, dass Hendricks genauso elend und schäbig wie Schmidt gehandelt hat, das aber von der Presse größtenteils ignoriert wurde..


----------



## kati48268 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aber das ist hier NICHT das Thema. *
> 
> Das Thema ist, dass Hendricks genauso elend und schäbig wie Schmidt gehandelt hat, das aber von der Presse größtenteils ignoriert wurde..


Und damit wird quasi die Begründung geliefert, warumHechricks Alleingang -abgesehen von der unterschiedl. juristischen Bedeutung- nicht wirklich medial gezündet hat:
es ging negativ betrachtet nur ums Angeln,
positiv betrachtet um Naturschutz & der ist als Schlagwort doch immer toll.

Auch Schmidts Alleingang als solches geht in der Diskussion doch ziemlich unter, weil es um Glyphosat ging. Hätte er irgendetwas anderes entschieden und wir wären nicht in einer Sondierungsphase, wär das nicht halb so hochgekocht.

Bei FB (und auch hier ansatzweise) geht es vielfach um das Mittel, welches wie ein Brandbeschleuniger auf Diskussionen wirkt.
Ruck zuck sind diejenigen da, die das Thema erweitern auf Massentierhaltung, Tierhaltung generell, Landwirtschaft generell,... Nahrung & ihre Gewinnung ist die neue Religion, die natürlich primär emotional und nicht sachlich diskutiert wird.

Uns hat Schmidts Nummer letztendlich sogar geholfen, denn ohne diesen wäre Hendricks Kapriole in der Versenkung verschwunden und nur unter Anglern Thema gewesen, wenn überhaupt.
So jedoch wurde es als Randthema im grossen Drama wenigstens in die allg. Presse erhoben.

Und da müssen wir den Irrsinn dieser Verordnung auch immer wieder hinkriegen.
Weniger aus unser Betroffenheit heraus, wir sind letztendlich uninteressant,
sondern das Hendricks letztendlich die Bevölkerung (und ihre Schützerfreak-Anhänger) verarsxht und etwas als Naturschutz vorgaukelt, was gar nicht real ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*



kati48268 schrieb:


> sondern das hendricks letztendlich die bevölkerung (und ihre schützerfreak-anhänger) verarsxht und etwas als naturschutz vorgaukelt, was gar nicht real ist.



#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

Hallo,

der Link hat schon in der ersten Zeile einen gravierenden Fehler: "Pflanzenschutzmittel" ! Glyphosat ist ein Herbizid und damit alles andere als ein Pflanzenschutzmittel.
Was mich an der ganzen Sache wundert ist, da wird bei einem relativ harmlosen Herbizid solch ein Aufstand gemacht und über systemisch wirkende Pestizide, welche wirklich richtig gefährlich sind, wir kein Wort verloren. #d

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Glyphosat, Angelverbote, verlogene Politik(er)?  Hendricks (SPD), Schmidt (CSU)*

immer noch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aber das ist hier NICHT das Thema. *
> 
> Das Thema ist, dass Hendricks genauso elend und schäbig wie Schmidt gehandelt hat, das aber von der Presse größtenteils ignoriert wurde..


----------

